# How can I apply for fiance visa in Greece?



## ohmygodmich (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi everyone. 


I am a Filipina and in need of help as to how we can apply for fiance visa in
Greece, or is spousal visa even better? My Greek boyfriend whom I have met online is coming here in the Philippines for the first time. He intends to have a vacation here for 2 months but until then he wants to know what possible ways for me to live with him in Greece after he returns back to his homeland. I've read an article that says Greek embassy does not permit any fiance or spousal visa. They only have Schengen and national visa. Is that true? I hope not. This makes me really sad  


I would appreciate any advises regarding my concern. Thank you.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ohmygodmich said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am a Filipina and in need of help as to how we can apply for fiance visa in
> Greece, or is spousal visa even better? My Greek boyfriend whom I have met online is coming here in the Philippines for the first time. He intends to have a vacation here for 2 months but until then he wants to know what possible ways for me to live with him in Greece after he returns back to his homeland. I've read an article that says Greek embassy does not permit any fiance or spousal visa. They only have Schengen and national visa. Is that true? I hope not. This makes me really sad
> ...


Youve never even met in person yet and talking fiancee visa. He has never been in philippines and experienced the culture. Dont you think its jumping the gun a bit? Meaning maybe you should get to know each other.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ohmygodmich said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> I am a Filipina and in need of help as to how we can apply for fiance visa in
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum,

The best thing to gain information on a visa of any kind for you would be for your fiancee/boyfriend to visit with the government agency that would handle it for the two of you *in his country.* If a finacee or even a married visa is possible, HE would be the one to file for it. You are not able to do anything as far as filing for the visa.

Lefties has a good point. There are a lot of good guys in the world but unfortunately a lot of bad ones as well. Use extreme caution in this and take your time. 
Going to Greece is not like going to the US or Canada and you would not have the protection that US or Canadian law provides if the marriage does not work out.


Best of luck and let us know how everything works out...


----------



## ohmygodmich (Sep 6, 2014)

thank you Lefties and Jet Lag. I appreciate your response.
Yes, I won't be making any hustle decisions. This is just a concern raised by my boyfriend.


----------

